# Wood-Western Washington



## texican (Jun 10, 2010)

Greetings all,

I recently moved to the Seattle area from SoCal and am having trouble finding wood for my smoker. Has anyone had any luck finding Oak, Mesquite or ???? I found some Alder but nothing else. Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Glenn (Texican)


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 10, 2010)

These folks are in your backyard. i have bought from them in the past, and they have excellent customer service.

 /www.barbecuewood.com


----------



## texican (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks richoso1, I will give them a try.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 10, 2010)

Heres another place to try if you buy enough its free shipping

http://gassmoker.com/woodpile_new/woodpile1.htm


----------



## iso (Jun 10, 2010)

+1 on barbequewood.com

Downsides:

they don't handle large quantity orders (i.e. half cord of cherry) well .

Last batch I got of hickory came as rough cut planks rather than splits/logs

Nice folks and they will let you pick up if you want.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jun 10, 2010)

There is really no shortage of wood in Washington. White oak, big leaf maple, alder,apple wood, cherry, pear and maybe even some filbert orchards are very prevalent in your area. If I where you I would start talking to local arborists, orchard owners, look in the paper for people selling oak and maple fire wood. I guess it all depends on your situation, do you have a little saw or some way to make big wood smaller? Or do you live in an apartment? If you are looking to buy wood check the local sporting goods store, wal-mart, home depot etc. good luck, wish we had trees like you do in the PNW. I lived in OR for 10 years and had no problem finding smoking woods.


----------



## iso (Jun 11, 2010)

I still have a cord of cherry from a guy that had a cherry tree fall on his house. A bit greeen but usable. Always on the lookout for cherry. Don't use apple, maple, or alder much. Most of the orchards are on the dry side.

Hickory, mesquite, pecan are not native to this area. Hence the reason for retail/wholesale purchase. There are several sources for grapevine in this area from local vineyards.


----------



## texican (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's reply's. I will follow up on the leads. BBQwood had white oak and Mesquite but quoted $750.00 for a mixed half cord with me picking it up in Yakima. The price seems a bit steep. Is that the going rate for this neck of the woods? (pun intended)

I have plenty of room to store it and can get it cut (excuse to buy a chain saw) and am looking for a 1/4 to 1/2 cord. 

Thanks again to all for helping out.


----------



## grampyskids (Jun 11, 2010)

Try doitbest.com. You just have to pick it up at a local building supply co. No tax or shipping.


----------



## texican (Jul 3, 2010)

Howdy All,

I found some Maple (Not sure which variety) up in Arlington for a relatively good price. Going to throw on a couple of Briskets and a few racks of ribs tomorrow and see how it goes. Will report later. Thanks again for all the suggestions.

Regards,

Glenn.


----------



## 87gnbuick (Sep 5, 2010)

Where in Arlington did you get your Maple?


----------



## texican (Sep 5, 2010)

It was a place a few miles down Jim Creek Road outside of town. Nice guy that let me pick the wood. I will look for his contact info if you like. I originally found it on Craigslist.


----------



## bbqmzungu (Sep 29, 2010)

Hickory and mesquite aren't going to be found locally.  Maple, oak, & alder are good and grow everywhere there.  Look for them being sold as firewood.  Apple, plum, & cherry work.  Look for an orchard during winter pruning.  Another one that works well, but hasn't been 'discovered' yet is madrone.  Again, look for it being sold as firewood.  Try a little of the above and see what you like.  Take notes and go back for more of what you like.

BBQ Mzungu


----------

